# Carbon Arrow Accident



## Fishbone (Dec 16, 2012)

I just wanted to share what happened to me this weekend and make sure all of you bowhunters are aware how important it is to inspect your carbon arrows.  Saturday I was doing some target shooting in my backyard and had 2 arrows pilled up together touching, but did not see any outward damage. I did not do the flex test, mentioned in the link below. What happened to me appears to be more common than I knew after researching it. I was shooting a Hoyt Rampage @ 58 lbs. When I released the Gold Tip carbon 5575 arrow, the arrow broke & shattered, leaving many shreds of carbon embedded in my left hand. I found both pieces. One was in the target 30 yards away and the other piece was 15 yards away. At the ER last night, they got  a lot of the carbon splitters out, but did not get them all. I'm going to a hand specialist on Monday and hoping there is not that much damage. 

Please inspect your arrows & inform all of your fellow bowhunters about this!!

see the link & a photo of my hand 
http://www.huntersfriend.com/arrow-safety-warning.htm


----------



## jimmyb (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow sorry to hear hope all goes well.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 16, 2012)

Ouch! Hope things go well for you Monday.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 16, 2012)

I stopped shooting multiple arrows at the same spot nearly 20 years ago...mainly because I didnt want to damage my arrows. This makes me not want to do it ever again in fear of compromising the carbon on my arrows. Hope you have a speedy recovery. Ouch


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 16, 2012)

My prayers are with ya bud.


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 16, 2012)

Dang man!   Hope you heal up fast!


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Dec 16, 2012)

Good luck on monday.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 17, 2012)

Man sorry to hear this. Hope it all goes well Monday and you have a full recovery soon.


----------



## 270bowman (Dec 17, 2012)

Hope all is well.  By the way, thanks for posting the link to help clear up any ambiguities others may have on how to inspect their arrows.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Dec 17, 2012)

I hate that, sorry.  Get well.  Always flex your arrows, listen to the man's testimony.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Man that looks aweful...Thanks for the heads up. Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 17, 2012)

May sound crazy, but seeing this and remembering similar pictures of an arrow still sticking IN and THROUGH a bow hand made me wonder if a bow hand shield would be a worthy invention? Carbon fiber sleeve extension of a bow sling that covers this area of the bow hand....just in case????


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 17, 2012)

That's one reason why I like acc arrows really hard to get that to happen being it has carbon on outside and aluminum on inside. Not saying it can't very u likely as its fused together.. Sorry for your painful experience. Hope you get better thanks for sharing your story..


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 17, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> May sound crazy, but seeing this and remembering similar pictures of an arrow still sticking IN and THROUGH a bow hand made me wonder if a bow hand shield would be a worthy invention? Carbon fiber sleeve extension of a bow sling that covers this area of the bow hand....just in case????



I thought they had some sort of Kevlar glove already for this purpose? I think I read it on Archery Talk???


----------



## ReleaseHAPPY (Dec 17, 2012)

Ouch...

I too have stopped shootin the same target area du to nicking other arrows, and Fear...


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Thanks for the tip too, I've heard about this happening but man, that's scary


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 17, 2012)

When I see this post I am reminded why I still shoot metal arrows.  My brother-in-law gives me grief all the time about it, but this just seals the deal for me.  You're in our prayers buddy.  Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 17, 2012)

*gulp*

I shoot Gold Tip 5575's.

Thanks for the reminder, but I'm sorry this happened


----------



## spydermon (Dec 17, 2012)

bad batch of nocks on gt...big thread on a traditional site of this same thing..i had one break shooting my longbow.  it was bad and the bow came apart and arrow shattered.  definitely not the force behind the arrow from my longbow as your compound tho.  contact gt


----------



## Fishbone (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey guys, I just want to thank everybody for their well wishes and prayers. I did have to go to the hospital today because they think my hand is infected. But I feel fine. Looks like surgery in 10 days to fix a ligament & try to get all the carbon splinters out. I will be buying the Kevlar glove and shooting ACC or FMJ from now on. 

Thanks again and Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## ALB (Dec 18, 2012)

Fishbone said:


> Hey guys, I just want to thank everybody for their well wishes and prayers. I did have to go to the hospital today because they think my hand is infected. But I feel fine. Looks like surgery in 10 days to fix a ligament & try to get all the carbon splinters out. I will be buying the Kevlar glove and shooting ACC or FMJ from now on.
> 
> Thanks again and Merry Christmas to all!!!



Get well Bud! This is Andy


----------



## hansel (Dec 18, 2012)

Fishbone,

Take those meds. too get that infection in check, good luck with the surgery, and I get picked on because I have a kevlar shooting glove which some will argue that it won't do anything, but you know what something is better than bare skin.

Here is the link for that glove,


http://shootingedgetech.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&id=5&Itemid=54


----------



## Fishbone (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Hansel.... just order one!


----------



## JohnnyT (Dec 19, 2012)

*Prayers for you daily*

Hope that the antibiotics they are pushing to you do their job to kill and stop any infection. I'm sure you are going stir crazy still in hospital but don't rush it.   
P.s. Andy makes me kinda consider liking tech with that pic below, ha.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow! hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## Fishbone (Dec 21, 2012)

Guys,

I just wanted to update everyone that I just got out of the hospital for the infection - 5 days - 6 IVs of antibiotics per day 30 bags in total. I have to be on oral antibiotics for the next 20 days and they wanted to send me home with a main line (pik line) but, I taking a chance and going with the oral antibiotic. I had x-rays done at the ER the night it happened and the carbon does not show up on x-rays. At the hospital I had a ultrasound done and they could see one spot 3cm that will have to come out and maybe some more carbon splinters to be removed. As soon as the infection is under control, I will have surgery to have the carbon remove and a tendon repaired.

*This has been a tough learning experience!! Please inspect & flex your arrows!!
*
Thanks again for all the well wishes & prayers!! I hope all have a Great Christmas. I know I will, now that I'm back home with my family!!


----------



## BGA (Dec 21, 2012)

Good luck, eye opener at the least.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 23, 2012)

Hate to hear you've had to go through all that Fish! Hope you're on the recovery road now!


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 23, 2012)

gtmcwhorter said:


> When I see this post I am reminded why I still shoot metal arrows.  My brother-in-law gives me grief all the time about it, but this just seals the deal for me.  You're in our prayers buddy.  Hope you get better soon!



I've seen aluminum do the same thing. It ain't pretty either but you don't have the splinters.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hope you get better quickly. I just posted about a compromised shaft a few weeks ago but I caught it before I shot it!


----------



## jeremy1217 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow hope u get better soon


----------



## gaswamper (Dec 29, 2012)

I just ordered one of the kevlar gloves. It may not protect the hand completely but it will help. After 5 stitches from a broadhead I surely don't want that to happen to me. I'm the worlds worse when it comes to checking my arrows. I ordered the glove from www.saveoutdoorsports.com. It is $34.95 but if you use promo code AAFS you can get it delivered to your door for $33.90.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hope all goes well man. Will pray for ya!!


----------

